

Show HN: Network: Podcast App for iOS - andrewconlan
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/network/id723422355?ls=1&mt=8

======
andrewconlan
Here are some promo codes for the app:

[http://tokn.co/wyjnqc2v](http://tokn.co/wyjnqc2v)
[http://tokn.co/ahkz4pz9](http://tokn.co/ahkz4pz9)
[http://tokn.co/z4fuhq3f](http://tokn.co/z4fuhq3f)
[http://tokn.co/epds24dd](http://tokn.co/epds24dd)
[http://tokn.co/rzm2zyvm](http://tokn.co/rzm2zyvm)
[http://tokn.co/pghfmfnq](http://tokn.co/pghfmfnq)
[http://tokn.co/c6am8bfr](http://tokn.co/c6am8bfr)
[http://tokn.co/3fnayqpg](http://tokn.co/3fnayqpg)
[http://tokn.co/9237f4ay](http://tokn.co/9237f4ay)
[http://tokn.co/6szkpy57](http://tokn.co/6szkpy57)

Update: looks like they are all gone now, here are a few more

[http://tokn.co/uju8afkj](http://tokn.co/uju8afkj)
[http://tokn.co/5nbewbhk](http://tokn.co/5nbewbhk)
[http://tokn.co/auhwrkaa](http://tokn.co/auhwrkaa)
[http://tokn.co/sygcw65n](http://tokn.co/sygcw65n)
[http://tokn.co/dhyqj9k3](http://tokn.co/dhyqj9k3)
[http://tokn.co/7d7n6yhz](http://tokn.co/7d7n6yhz)
[http://tokn.co/4wjz4xeu](http://tokn.co/4wjz4xeu)
[http://tokn.co/q8kp3kjb](http://tokn.co/q8kp3kjb)
[http://tokn.co/kkp4dq6s](http://tokn.co/kkp4dq6s)
[http://tokn.co/03v5s948](http://tokn.co/03v5s948)
[http://tokn.co/nr4tgy74](http://tokn.co/nr4tgy74)
[http://tokn.co/8terxfte](http://tokn.co/8terxfte)

Looks like they are all gone now, hope everyone enjoys the app, if you missed
out follow on twitter
[http://twitter.com/Network_App](http://twitter.com/Network_App) I'll be
giving away a few more

~~~
srik
I used the last one - [http://tokn.co/6szkpy57](http://tokn.co/6szkpy57)

I wasn't very satisfied with purchasing a popular 3rd party podcast app in the
past, but this one looks promising.Is there a syncing desktop app in the
horizon. I imagine that would make this app more enticing :)

~~~
andrewconlan
That is definitely the long term plan for the app

~~~
srik
Cool. I definitely dig the minimalism. Do you have a website/email or
something where I can leave some constructive feedback in return. The app
store review might not be the right place to leave it.

~~~
andrewconlan
thanks, feedback is always much appreciated, support@networkapp.net

------
pilif
After years of running with iTunes, I settled with Instacast when iOS 6 came
out and Apple removed podcast support from the music app.

Instacast for me has three killer-features:

* you can double-tap the headphones/microphone button to skip 30 seconds which allows me to skip ads without having to take the phone out of my pocket.

* you can sort the unlistened playlist by time ascending (so many clients only allow newest first) _and_ you can change it to sort by podcast order first, so new releases of podcasts you like more can preempt the general older->newer order.

* instacast also has a mac app that's synchronized with the mobile apps. One of my most favourite past-times is playing Minecraft and listening to podcasts at the same time (wanting to get both the game audio and the podcast over my headphones). Being able to sync play position between my phone and my mac is very handy.

It's crazy one person's killer-features are likely not that interesting for
the vast majority of other people.

~~~
ihuman
It also uses some of the iOS APIs to download podcasts when you are not using
your phone for extended periods of time. I listen to podcasts on my way to
classes, and new episodes are already downloaded when I wake up.

------
smackfu
Wow, iOS podcast apps really are the new to-do list or Twitter client. Seems
like a new one every week. And this is in a market with two entrenched players
and a free first-party app.

I wonder if they were all thinking, "I can make it iOS 7 and make a shiny new
UI and use background fetch and all the other new features and take over the
market!"

~~~
nb1981
I'm building one because none of the existing ones (including this one) do
exactly what I want.

Might aswel release it..good practice.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Sounds like you're planning on making it free. Any chance of an open-source
license?

------
russnewcomer
I'm sure everyone hits you for feature requests, but if someone would make a
podcast app that made it very easy to start at the least recent episode and
continually download more recent ones so I could 'catch up' on a older
podcast, I would be very happy.

~~~
andrewconlan
Interesting idea, I'll have to think about that one

------
icoder
At first I thought that this was about a iOS dev oriented Podcast (due to
finding it on HN + tunnelvision). But that it is not. Does raise the question
whether there are any (free or reasonably affordable) (iOS or other)
development related podcast.

~~~
srik
Mostly iOS related podcasts from my subscriptions -

Build Phase, NSBrief, Core Intuition, Debug, Iterate, Accidental Tech Podcast,
Edge Cases.

------
jey
Can you compare/contrast this with the Apple Podcasts app? Why is it worth
manually reimporting my entire list of subscriptions? :)

~~~
andrewconlan
You can use OPML to import, you can export the list from iTunes or most other
major podcast clients. The aim of the app is make things simple, so you don't
have to worry about refreshing or changing settings, the app just gets new
episodes, downloads them and has them ready the next time you want to listen
and hopefully I made things look and feel good to use as well :)

~~~
jey
Sadly, that isn't enough to convince me to switch from the Podcasts app. (I
also don't have a Windows or Mac box to run iTunes.)

------
rmoriz
The app doesn't download/fetch podcast episodes, does it? It's only a
player/streaming app?

~~~
andrewconlan
No it will automatically download new episodes, using iOS7's new backgrounding
features

